# Do over



## windvision (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

Getting ready to build my first jet jon! Starting with a new 1442 Alumnacraft jonboat and looking to install a 750 Kawasaki. Everything is open to change, based on your input and logic, but looking to make this a 2 man fishing boat with stick steer. I will be running the Mississippi and some of the shallower back water streams. 
So, my question is....if you were going to change/improve anything on your boat, what would it be and why. Just trying to get it right the first time! Thanks! Paul


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 13, 2014)

Where are you going to be running on the Mississippi?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi WV - I also am just starting a Jet Jon project. I have a Alumnicraft 1648 & Polaris 750. It won't be a rocket but I intend to keep it light, so hope it will do 30 MPH.

I have been reading the great build threads from PSG1, Ranchero50 & others - have been very helpful.

A couple things about my build:

I fiberglassed in sealing flanges into the PWC insert. Hopefully this will provide a good sealing interface. I am going to use 3M5200 + screws to attch the insert. I also bought some West 2-step aluminum etching solution, as I understand 3M5200 doesn't bond well to aluminum.

The PWC hull has some rocker to it, so I am hoping that will be enough 'spoon' to avoid cavitation. If I am wrong i can build up the area with more Fglass later.

Here is a picture of the new flange.

Please post pictures of your build as it progresses - I will do the same.


----------



## windvision (Nov 14, 2014)

Lowe: I'll be running Pool 9, in and around the Iowa/Minnesota border.

CRScooter: Yes, I have read PSG-1 and Ranchero50's threads many times! My build will be all welded. Have access to a Millermatic 252 and I bought a pretty good aluminum spool gun for this project. I have purchased a 155 mm pump assembly with reverse to be powered by the 750 Kawasaki. That is being rebuilt now. I am planning on a spoon as well. It should be ready for spring, but some of the first ice fishing started today by Lansing! That might slow things down! Good luck with your build..


----------

